# New to the boards, not to the game.



## PrettyBoy98 (May 24, 2011)

I have been pretty active on some similar boards, and look forward to learning more from the folks here.

Stats:
32
5'9"
185lb
13-16% BF

I have been training naturally for about 12 years, recently started TRT and it has opened up a whole world of learning and excitement.


----------



## Clubber Lang (May 25, 2011)

Welcome Bro! Lots of great info in here!


----------



## dre23 (May 25, 2011)

I'm new here as well, but welcome.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Quez82 (May 25, 2011)

hola


----------



## zok37 (May 25, 2011)

Hello PrettyBoy98, welcome to the forum


----------



## PrettyBoy98 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you all, these boards are sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## jaxx34 (May 27, 2011)

welcome


----------



## HARDBODY71 (Jun 1, 2011)

welcome


----------

